# newreply.php is apparently AWOL



## JohnH

Get an error after replying.


----------



## JohnH

Also, new thread.php


----------



## Chris Blount

A momentary glitch. A lot of servers are being overun by the latest worms and viruses which cause random errors. I've seen it not just here on DBSTalk but on other web sites. The internet is getting bogged down with this crap.

The people who write these things won't be happy until the entire internet crashes. What's really ironic is that hackers are just as much computer hobbiests as we are so if the internet does turn to poo poo, they lose too. Idiots.


----------



## JohnH

Yeah, my ISP put in additional equipment to handle the load. Also, they turned on Email Virus checking for all their clients. I already pay for the service and it has worked well.


----------



## Nick

_"What's really ironic is that hackers are just as much computer hobbiests as we are so if the internet does turn to poo poo, they lose too. Idiots."_

Too late, Chris. The internet has already turned to "poo poo"...and pee pee, and every other perversion of human bodily function.

Between the porno-servers, twisted pedophiles, idiot-hackers and mindless, fanatical terrorists, the whole world is turning into a cesspool of evil. From my point of view, Satan is gaining the upper hand and the future looks bleak.

<edit> I realize this is off-topic; perhaps a topic for another thread. We'll see.
:backtotop


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I am not around today (I am finally closing on my house) but I have received a few messages from users saying they are getting the following error...

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in /home/dbstalk/public_html/includes/functions.php on line 2798

I am not sure if this is related or not to the above problems. I will try to look more when I get out of the lawyers this afternoon.


----------



## Chris Blount

I haven't been receiving any database errors but just for kicks I ran the database repair utility to see if that helps.

Also, I have noticed that when I do get that error, I just close and then re-open my browser and everything works again. Might be browser related. I'm using IE6.


----------



## Mike123abc

I just had the problem on IE6 with all the latest patches...


----------



## Mark Holtz

I've been having sporatic problems with several websites, not just DBSTalk. And, at work, I'm hooked up to a partial DS-3.


----------



## Chris Blount

Me to Z'Loth. Not just DBSTalk. Really weird.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Okay, it should be this bad at 12:30 AM PT. Every time I hit "Quick Reply", it seems that my post is posted, but I get a page not found.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Seems to be fixed now. It goes directly back to the thread.


----------



## Chris Blount

I just found out that this is a common problem with our version of the software. I will keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I understand version 6 of our software is due out any day now. I understand this corrects this problem, so please hang in there, we will have it online ASAP when its available.


----------



## Bogy

It's your loss. I posted one of my most brilliant new threads ever yesterday, and got "page not found" when I tried to post it. I'm sure I will never be that brilliant again. Well, perhaps if I take another pain pill or two. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Just a reminder to everyone, when you hit Post Reply and get a page not found or any other error, DO NOT hit the Back button on your browser. Sometimes it will go back using cache, in which then your post will be there, but other times it will reload the page from the server and everything you typed will be lost. Before hitting back, first take your browser offline, then hit the back button, and you will not lose anything you typed.


----------



## Chris Blount

Okay, I might have fixed it. Please let me know if you see the error again. Be sure to take note on what exactly you were doing (i.e. posting, searching, etc.).


----------



## BobaBird

The problem is back. Same error Scott G mentioned above.

Edit: Except, of course, when I try to tell someone about it. :sure:


----------



## Chris Blount

Anyone else getting this? I haven't seen it since I applied the fix on August 31.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Nope.


----------



## James_F

I get it every now and then, but not like before.


----------



## Bogy

I have been trying to post off and on for most of the day, actually yesterday now I guess. I got one relatively short reply to post, but have gotten the 30 second time out error message I don't know how many times today. I am going to give up, at least for now. Other people seem to be able to post, but not me. I thought perhaps at this time of night things wouldn't be so clogged. Oh well. Now I will see if this will post.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

OK, after talking at length to Bogy this morning, and doing some research, I'm pretty sure I know what the problem is. In fact, I just got hit with the Max Timeout error message myself a little while ago.

The question that I have for you that have gotton the error: Did you get the error when you cut and pasted in text from somewhere else into the message you were trying to post, or were you seeing the error after typing in your message in either the Quick Reply box or in the Post Reply box?


----------



## James_F

I can't remember what I did Mark, but next time it happens I'll let you know.

I believe it was while quoting another message in the "advanced" reply.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

OK, that helps James. Thanks.

I'm off to attempt to make the fix now.


----------



## Chris Blount

We should have this fixed in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Beta 6 is out which fixes this problem, and I hear its got a kick ass NEW WYSIWYG editor in it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

OK, I've applied the fix. I'm pretty sure that it's fixed now, as I was able to leave the post that I couldn't leave earlier this morning. Please let me know if you see any problems.

I was reading about beta 6 this morning...looks pretty cool - especially the new editor!


----------



## Bogy

Thanks a lot Mark. Everytning is working now, and I really appreciate it. It gets boring sitting here by myself.


----------



## Chris Blount

The board will get upgraded to Beta 6 this weekend.


----------

